# Protein Drinks After Exercise Help Maintain Aging Muscles



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Protein Drinks After Exercise Help Maintain Aging Muscles ScienceDaily – A new research report appearing online in the FASEB Journal shows that what someone drinks after exercise plays a critical role in maximizing the effects of exercise. Specifically, the report shows that protein drinks after aerobic activity increases the training effect after six weeks, when [...]

*Read More...*


----------

